# auxilliary heat problem



## JeanThomas (Apr 30, 2011)

Auxilliary heat immediately turns on when thermostat is turned up only 2 degrees. This is an electric heat pump system.

Shouldn't the heat pump be able to handle the heat request for 2 degrees without having the auxilliary heat(expensive) turn on?  

The indoor temperature was 60 degrees.  
The thermostat setpoint for heat was set to 55.  
I manually bumped up the thermostat from 60 to 62 degrees.
An outdoor temperature sensor is also configured and the outdoor temperature was about 58 degrees.

The thermostat is configured to block out auxilliary heat when the outdoor temperature is above 37 degrees.


13xf fan coil - electric - international comfort products - model: nfcx3600c1

heat pump   - electric - international comfort products - model: TCH430AKA1

tstat - brand new carrier "Edge" non-programmable - OM-TPNRH-03CA

outdoor temp sensor - US Sensor - TSTATXXSEN01-B


----------



## hvactechfw (Apr 30, 2011)

The stat is not setup properly for aux heat lockout if it came on when the outdoor temp was above 37.....


----------

